# Looking for Professional Painter for a Magazine Article



## LindseyThompson (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello,
My name is Lindsey Thompson and I am the associate editor for Paint & Decorating Retailer magazine. I am working on a story on painting knives/blades/scrapers and would like to interview a professional painter to get insight on why these tools are important. If anyone in this forum could help out, please respond to this thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

You could post your questions and interview a whole ton of painters all at once. Crowd source it. (Just in case you want to end up confused by getting a lot of conflicting opinions).


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

LindseyThompson said:


> Hello,
> My name is Lindsey Thompson and I am the associate editor for Paint & Decorating Retailer magazine. I am working on a story on painting knives/blades/scrapers and would like to interview a professional painter to get insight on why these tools are important. If anyone in this forum could help out, please respond to this thread. Thanks in advance!


Everyone has their own personal feelings about knives, and you'll likely receive as many opinions as there are people answering.

I carry a Gerber EAB Utility Knife and a Leatherman Skeletal daily, and consider them essential.
Likewise, everyone on the crew is provided a folding utility knife (Gerber EAB) and a Folding Pliers/Screwdriver/Knife (similar to the Leatherman shown, or they may provide their own).

The advantage of a utility knife is that the blades are replaceable, so we don't have to worry about abusing the edge, or sharpening a dull blade. The EAB takes a blade that is Extra Heavy Duty (which is thicker than most). The backside is useful for opening paint cans. The blade is ideal for cutting caulk tubes, trimming tape, paper and plastic when masking, cleaning roller frames of caked-on paint, etc.... It has a pocket clip so it is always sitting at-hand. It is small enough to be unobtrusive when riding in the pocket, but big enough to be held in the hands with all five fingers resting on it (can be used comfortably and safely while a good amount of force is being exerted).

The Leatherman gives you a set of pliers everywhere you go, as well as a Knife with a serrated blade, and a phillips and flathead (exchangeable bit) screwdriver. It is useful for pulling random nails or screws out of the wall when painting interiors, pulling off the odd plate cover that may need to be removed, or unscrewing something that would otherwise necessitate a trip to the vehicle to look through the toolbox. I use it several times almost every day.



















the most frequently used putty knives for us is the 2" flexible knife. They are most useful for patching interior nail holes, and pressing tape down when taping trim.










For exterior work we use a 2" Carbide scraper, and a 4" stiff straight scraper for almost all paint removal.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A good story lends itself to a little historical context. I'm not much of a painting historian, but I'm sure there are a lot of painters out there who could provide examples of trade tool advancements and tools and techniques that haven't changed for centuries.

One tool that will stand the test of time, in my opinion, is the four inch broad knife. I've carried one in my back pocket at work for over thirty years.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

@Holland, do without a putty knife?!!
That’s unheard of. 
Sometimes on a job site someone will ask me if I have putty knife on me and my response is always “I’ve got my pants on, don’t I ?

Do without a putty knife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a putty knife in the vehicle or in a box at the job site, but I don’t carry one unless I'm actively using it.

Let’s see your putty knife.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

@LindseyThompson . I'm pretty sure @Holland would love to be interviewed..


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> @LindseyThompson . I'm pretty sure @Holland would love to be interviewed..


I think he just was.

Of course, all I need is a sharp 5-in-one. It would be a short interview - I guess except for the fact that it does take a while to explain why a 5-in-one is a 500-in-one.

Let's see, come to think of it I don't even know what the "official" or "intended" 5 are. A million years ago I was handed a thinga-ma-jig. Was told it was a "5-in-1" but never had anyone tell me the 5 functions. Some are obvious. Scraper. Roller squeegee. Putty knife? Paint can opener? Hmmm...what are the official five? I know that there are now "6-in-one" versions by adding a little slot for nail pulling. I guess I don't care. I use mine for about 500 things.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I carry a 5-in-1 and a Leatherman Charge.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If given the choice of a 5 in 1, or a four inch broad knife, I'll take the four inch broad knife every time. About the only thing a five and one does better than the broad knife, is drive paint out of a roller sleeve. Other than that, the five in 1 makes a poor putty knife, a lousy screw driver, a non existent scoop, a crappy patching tool, poor cutting tool, etc. It is also notorious for cutting up pants and vehicle seats.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

CApainter said:


> If given the choice of a 5 in 1, or a four inch broad knife, I'll take the four inch broad knife every time. About the only thing a five and one does better than the broad knife, is drive paint out of a roller sleeve. Other than that, the five in 1 makes a poor putty knife, a lousy screw driver, a non existent scoop, a crappy patching tool, poor cutting tool, etc. It is also notorious for cutting up pants and vehicle seats.


Why even grant one point? A broad knife could also be described as a fine roller sleeve tool. 

But it is a worse screw driver and cutting tool. Despite that it's not a good cutting tool it's still good at cutting up car seats and hands (when you catch yourself on the one hanging out of your pocket). And except for the wimpiest of little stuff, it's not a scraper. 

I don't know what the difference between a "putty knife" and "patching tool" are. Width? The only thing a broad knife does better than a 5-in-one is spread mud/spackle. So I'll give it the "scoop" as part of that.

See Lindsey? This is so much more fun than just interviewing someone.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Poor Lindsey. The last sighting of her was when she was spotted disappearing down the rabbit hole that is known as PT.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have often asked the question when interviewing potential employees, what are 3 tools in your tool bag. If 5 in 1 is NOT one of them, I know where the interview is going..


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The broad knife makes an excellent cutting tool. Particularly, ones that have been used frequently. As far as cutting seats, the blade actually sits protected in the pocket, unlike a 5 in 1 where the only way to retrieve it is blade up.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Using the term "painting knives/blades/scrapers" may require some clarification as to what you are looking for.

I tend to compartmentalize "painting knives/blades/scrapers" into different categories with different functions. 

Are "actual Knives" included in this list, because a painter can hardly do without a sharp blade of some sort for more specific tasks that require precise cutting, trimming and slicing (like cutting painters plastic, or trimming tape around a door catch). A knife is essential.

If we are talking about "Putty Knives" or "Broad Knives", they could be possibly be generalized into two categories: "Stiff" and "Flexible": One for patching/finishing and one for scraping (although there is some crossover application). As others have pointed out, they can often perform as a screwdriver, knife, hammer, roller squeegee, tomahawk, scraper, and putty knife for patching, etc... I can appreciate a Broad Knife and a 5-in-1 for daily carry, but there are so many aspects to painting, that one tool can only do so much.

We may also include Plaster Knives into this list. These are necessary for large drywall repairs and plastering a wall. These knives are usually flexible. They require a perfect edge, and should be protected from damage, or else they will leave trails in plaster finishes. In other words, the same knife used for scraping, should not be used for plaster finishing. I have recently switched over to a premium solid stainless steel, because Plaster knives are so prone to rust. These tend to be a little stiffer than many plaster knives, but is still very much considered a flexible knife.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Right after my 5/8" chisel, a five in one would be the last bade I'd be without. That chisel is mighty handy! I always carry both when painting.

I never saw a broad knife open a paint can (the above two tools are both great paint can openers) but I did have one for about 20 years that I really liked. It was mighty sharp (through years of use)!!! Too sharp to carry in your pocket, but It was nice for certain jobs. One day the blade just fell off . A sad day indeed........😞


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Right after my 5/8" chisel, a five in one would be the last bade I'd be without. That chisel is mighty handy! I always carry both when painting.
> 
> I never saw a broad knife open a paint can (the above two tools are both great paint can openers) but I did have one for about 20 years that I really liked. It was mighty sharp (through years of use)!!! Too sharp to carry in your pocket, but It was nice for certain jobs. One day the blade just fell off . A sad day indeed........😞


The side edge of the four inch broad knife makes a perfect gallon can opener. As far as a five gallon container, not so much.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I keep a 2inch flexible putty knife on me at all times. It's cans down my must used knife, from opening cans with the side of the blade to filling, cutting, and occasionally as a screw driver it gets a lot of use. 

I like a good 5 in 1 but don't like keeping it my pocket I've had too many cut holes through my pockets. I did find a Purdy foldable 5 in 1 on sale at Sherwin with a pocket clip that I've been using a lot lately. 

Next up is a pocket knife which I keep on me at all times even when not working. A few years ago my wife got me a wallet for Christmas that came with one so I decided to give it a try. Since then I've gone through a few due to losing them or the blades have gotten dull. On days that I've forgotten to take it I feel almost naked like forgetting your wallet. I gets used multiple times a day everyday whether I'm working or not, probably the my practical gift she's ever gotten me.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have got in the habit of wearing a Milwaukee foldable box cutter, on and off the job. Amazing how handy that thing is everywhere I go in our plastic world.


----------



## LindseyThompson (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks all! This has actually been very helpful and I appreciate all the responses. The article will actually focus on best practices for paint stores and hardware retailers to sell these types of items, but I had no idea where to start, so this gives me some good questions to ask my retailer sources. Thanks again!


----------



## Sling'n_Paint (Apr 6, 2021)

My daily on hand tools or on persons. Knife,14-1 putty knife, pot hook, razor knife, dust brush. I have spackle knives from 2"-4". Typically depending on the severity of the job, my spackle knives, putty knife and razor knife is what I use most of.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2018)

Holland said:


> Everyone has their own personal feelings about knives, and you'll likely receive as many opinions as there are people answering.
> 
> I carry a Gerber EAB Utility Knife and a Leatherman Skeletal daily, and consider them essential.
> Likewise, everyone on the crew is provided a folding utility knife (Gerber EAB) and a Folding Pliers/Screwdriver/Knife (similar to the Leatherman shown, or they may provide their own).
> ...


Love the carbide scrapers. If anyone on here isn't familiar with them they need to try them. They are the best.


----------

